# Gibson SG Zoot Suit



## z0z0 (Feb 19, 2009)

OMG what is this?



















Source: http://www2.gibson.com/Products/Electric-Guitars/SG/Gibson-USA/SG-Zoot-Suit/Overview.aspx

$1,200 @ http://www.music123.com/Gibson-SG-Zoot-Suit-Electric-Guitar-484926-i1468557.Music123


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

It's old news! kqoct


----------



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

I was watching TV last night.. or maybe it was 2 nights ago... and saw Ashley Tisdale (whoever the hell that is...) "performing" a song of hers and noticed her guitarist was sporting a Zoot Suit SG - same one as the pic above I think... It was by far the best thing about the "performance", although I don't think there was any actual playing... or singing going on.


----------



## mcgriff420 (Sep 30, 2008)

I dig it.

Would rather have an LP Zoot.

..


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Is that.......PLYwood?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Is that.......PLYwood?


Here's your answer: http://www2.gibson.com/Products/Electric-Guitars/SG/Gibson-USA/SG-Zoot-Suit.aspx


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I think the bodies look okay, but I don't like the striped neck. Not sure I'm that crazy about the see-thru humbuckers either.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

No thanks.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I went and has a look on their page...the black and white one doesn't look TOO bad, IMHO, but if I ever get the scratch to buy me an SG, it will be a lot more traditional than that...maybe cherry or white, but not zooty.
-Mikey


----------



## Steve_F (Feb 15, 2008)

goddamn it , what the hell is gibson doing?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Steve_F said:


> goddamn it , what the hell is gibson doing?


I think it was the black acid man. sdsre


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I've got to admit, I like the black and natural one:


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> I've got to admit, I like the black and natural one:


I agree, though I would like to see it with either gold or black nickel or anodised hardware finish. I think the chrome is visually lost.


----------



## Heralchemy (Jul 15, 2009)

Wow...multi wood lamination guitar!? ... they stained the woods different colours ...i would have called it a the "Jaw Breaker" as the face side looks like a jawbreaker candy cut down the center


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I can see the visual appeal for some people, but I am also put off by the price for these as well. And I prefer separate volume & tone for both pick ups. SO not my thing, but...



mhammer said:


> Not sure I'm that crazy about the see-thru humbuckers either.


I like it--but it has to be on the right guitar--A friend of mine had a black SG where you could see the coils (it was an after market mod done by the previous owner.) It looked cool.



keeperofthegood said:


> I agree, though I would like to see it with either gold or black nickel or anodised hardware finish. I think the chrome is visually lost.


I kind of like that the chrome is visually lost--it doesn't disrupt the flow of the look, but then maybe that would be a good thing to disrupt...:smile:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Nothing about that guitar looks cool to me. It looks like a cheap plywood shadow of a great guitar.


I don't own an SG but you couldn't _give_ that one to me.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Hell, I'd take it if it was given to me. But owing to the looks of this particular model, I doubt I'd buy one ever, no matter how low the price got. Maybe trade a less-loved guitar for it. But probably not.

I love SGs in general. I don't have a problem with the fact that this one is laminated together. Laminates in and of themselves don't scare me off. But I don't really like the concentric pattern being highlighted with a boatload of alternating colours or even simply alternating black and natural, whatever - it just looks goofy to me and belies the cool shape of the SG, especially when the pattern really distorts near the centre of the body. I also agree that the chrome hardware is ineffective - I'd go black. The red-tipped toggle is especially ludicrous. I think I could stand it at least a little better if the body were left natural and it was clear-coated or oiled or something and they left colour out of the equation altogether. But I've a hunch it would still be a mighty peculiar variant of a classic.

But I love the headstock. They got that right IMO.

Still, I don't know what Gibson is thinking these days. It's like they're off on a quest in search of themselves. I suppose they are obliged to introduce new stuff every now and then but so much of these offerings resemble dime store novelty items. Definitely a case of throwing stuff at the wall and hoping that something sticks. But if you keep pumping out endless and endlessly goofy takes on your classics, you risk watering down your brand. Maybe Gibson's confident their brand strength can withstand just about anything. Maybe they're right. For their sake, I hope so.

Me, I think an SG Standard is about as beautiful as an electric guitar can get.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Maybe they should have gone the Wildwood route?
Or maybe this was thought to be too plain?

Maybe this wasn't green enough?

Just asking...


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

*It's just another typical Gibson flop*

12 months from now, no one will care about these guitars. When was the last 'winner' Gibson came out with - the Nitehawk?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

vds5000 said:


> 12 months from now, no one will care about these guitars. * When was the last 'winner' Gibson came out with - the Nitehawk?*


The Gibson ES339 - that was a couple of years ago. It's BIG winner too.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well here's what Gibson has learned.

In the 70's and 80's--other than a few anniversary models & a handful of one-shots, both Gibson & Fender introduced a lot of new instruments, intended to be regular models.

Most of them tanked--most of those deservedly so.

So what have they done lately?

Gibson has had limited edition guitars--introducing all sorts of stuff. But they make them limited editions and then charge more, as the limited edition tag will draw some people in.

If the guitar/bass is successful enough, they make more.

It works more for them than making a warehouse full of guitars they can't sell, and keeps their prices up.


----------



## z0z0 (Feb 19, 2009)

I kind of like this one


----------



## G Man (Jun 13, 2007)

My opinion only, it's a sad time in the R&D dept at Gibson. 

G Man


----------



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

I agree. Not a very good design, though it's only my opinion. I'm a bigger fan of classy simple design.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

going strictly on looks...not seen one to play it...they kinda remind me of Christmas cookies my mom used to make when we were kids. probably would have done better to release them when acid was a popular drug...or is it still popular? might be kinda cool looking at one while trippin`


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

sneakypete said:


> going strictly on looks...not seen one to play it...they kinda remind me of Christmas cookies my mom used to make when we were kids. probably would have done better to release them when acid was a popular drug...or is it still popular? might be kinda cool looking at one while trippin`


Gibson probably took the idea from a yo-yo.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bobb said:


> Gibson probably took the idea from a yo-yo.


Now there's a straight line...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=25265


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Tempus fugit......
I'm looking for an SG Zoot Suit - anyone have one for sale?


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

z0z0 said:


> OMG what is this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not a big SG fan but I think this is one cool looking guitar. I do not like the black and natural ones though.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Hippie Sandwich

:banana:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I saw one up close when I was in Nashville, and I have to say that they just look cheap, like plywood guitars. Kind of the Hawaiian-shirt of instruments.


----------



## plasticfishman (Dec 14, 2011)

Milkman said:


> ...I don't own an SG but you couldn't _give_ that one to me.


Haha funny you should mention that... I have a friend (non-guitar player) who won an SG Zoot Suit off a TV show a couple years ago I think. I played it a little bit, and it sounded alright. It was fairly comfortable to play IIRC, but nothing special. But I've never really been into Gibsons. And it did feel fairly cheap. And now I realize that the post I'm quoting is really old... whoops.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'd put a nice thick coat of poly (solid colour) on that thing. It might actually be a decent playing and sounding guitar but it's the poster child for Fugly IMO.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

plasticfishman said:


> Haha funny you should mention that... I have a friend (non-guitar player) who won an SG Zoot Suit off a TV show a couple years ago I think. I played it a little bit, and it sounded alright. It was fairly comfortable to play IIRC, but nothing special. But I've never really been into Gibsons. And it did feel fairly cheap. And now I realize that the post I'm quoting is really old... whoops.


Maybe your friend who doesn't play guitar and won it for free would like to sell it to me? I'm looking for one. PM me.


----------

